# How meny tyres has he used



## mattyc (10 Jan 2009)

Check this out 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rs-jAImScms


----------



## Superman (10 Jan 2009)

Totally toxic!


----------



## Simon D (10 Jan 2009)

Brilliant driving, I'm gonna give it a go soon, just need to upgrade my 2.5 ltr V6 Modeo!


----------



## Garuf (11 Jan 2009)

You'd expect him to be good considering he's sponsored by skateboarding's second largest company. (DC, Danny and Colin shoes). And I have to say he's a whole lot better. whether or not he's actually any good in a real race or not is a different matter.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jan 2009)

that was , absalutely stunning, amazing,crazy,brilliant,earth shattering, mindblowing stuff   

i've been toying with the idea og buying an impreza for about 6 months now, just as a fun car really. wife say's i'll kill myself   i know that thing was supercharged etc, but still, a factory line one is still impressive. i might get it now!


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2009)

Now that is driving  great stuff


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jan 2009)

awesome, i would love to have a go at that, i wonder how long it took him to learn how to drive like that!


----------



## Behold (11 Jan 2009)

the amount of takes on that was quite high but still the guy can drive.... the sedgway part was tops...


----------



## Garuf (11 Jan 2009)

He's on DC, they have what they call test facilities, basically they pay their riders to go out to these site with everything you could want and all really really hard stuff to do/use and get better and better and better. Like incubating talent, no doubt it hasn't taken him long with facilities and the fact that almost certainly they'll have had him practicing again and again. A few years maybe?


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2009)

That's immense!  How much would I love to do that!!!!

Sam


----------



## JamesM (15 Jan 2009)

He's got nothing on the late Colin McRae (rip) or Sebastian Loeb.. fun to watch though 

Mark, if you're serious about a scooby, look at a Mitsubishi Evo first mate. They'll run rings around any Imprezze WRX


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> look at a Mitsubishi Evo first mate. They'll run rings around any Imprezze WRX



i've mixed views on the evo v impreza. i would drive both before buying.   my friend has a sapphire cosworth which is draw droppingly good too   looked like crap, but amazingly quick.


----------



## JamesM (15 Jan 2009)

Now the Sapphire Cosworth is my kind of car. A stealth car that looks like an old man should be driving it!  That's why I loved my Rover Vitesse... I even kept the trilby and walking stick I had with the car on the back shelf... boy racers would hound my tail for an age, then when I moved over and they got along side me, I'd put my foot down while giving the one finger salute


----------



## Garuf (15 Jan 2009)

I'd take an 80's rally spec quattro over anything. My grandad had one when I was small and it's been my dream car since. 
That or a delorean DMC2


----------

